# Just 3days before my EOI has been selected



## MSLeo (Jul 7, 2013)

3 days before my EOI has been selected. Kindly any one can inform me next stage and many days its required.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Do you mean it is 3 days since your EOI has been selected..... ?
The last selection was the 24th July.

If no the current stage is that your EOI will be preliminary checked by Immigration to ensure that what you are claiming is reasonable.
This can generally take between 2 - 3 weeks depending on the Immigration office that is doing the checking and how busy they are.
If they determine your EOI is reasonable then you will receive the ITA pack in around 2 - 3 weeks which is the formal invitation to apply for Residency.
This ITA will give you a deadline 4 months into the future, and in that time you need to complete the formal application, provide all the evidence, paperwork, certificates, relationship proof, police checks, medicals etc etc - everything to justify the points you have claimed on the EOI.
Once this has been received by Immigration, you will receive notification and then a case officer will be assigned to your case which could take a few weeks.
Once a Case Officer is assigned they will pick through your application with a fine tooth comb and as you would expect this is the time when you will wait, wait and wait.
Can't give you a timeline for this really as every application is different and delays can occur if Immigration ask for more info or more evidence or if there are issues with any of the medicals etc etc. How long is a piece of string.

Regards,


----------



## MSLeo (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks
Ya my has been selected on 24th July means last selection time.
ITA I will receive on email or I can see it on my login also


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MSLeo said:


> Thanks
> Ya my has been selected on 24th July means last selection time.
> ITA I will receive on email or I can see it on my login also


Sorry not sure. We did ours on paper not online.


----------



## MSLeo (Jul 7, 2013)

*Expression of interest - declined*



escapedtonz said:


> Sorry not sure. We did ours on paper not online.


1. I done Bachelor in Electronics and Master in Telecom.
2. I assessed my Bachelor and Master degree from NZQA. 
3. NZQA given me level 7 form Bachelor and Level 9 for Master
4. I filled my EOI based on Master
5. I have 14 years exp in telecom and electronics (10 years in Telecom & 4 years Electronics)
6. I got points Age *25*, Education *60*, 
Bonus points for qualification being in an area of absolute skill shortage (Telecommunications Network Engineer) *15*, 
Work exp *30*,
Bonus points for work experience being in an area of absolute skill shortage ( Telecommunications Network Engineer) *15*
Total points are 140, After that my EOI got selected but yesterday i received email from Skilled Migrant Administrator regarding my EOI that has been Declined.
As per she: -

Your Master of Technology qualification has been assessed by the New Zealand Qualifications Authority and is deemed to be comparable to a Level 9 qualification

· Based on the information included on your EOI, you do not appear to hold a qualification that is comparable to a Bachelors Degree at Level 7 as stated in the LTSSL above

· Qualifications that are deemed comparable to a higher level qualification than that which is stated by the LTSSL do not satisfy requirements, as per points 6 and 7 of Internal Amendment Circular 10/18:

"For these reasons, we are not able to award you with bonus points for a qualification and work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage".

same reason she given in work exp and she did not given me any single point of work exp. As per her my total points are Age 20 + Education 60 = 85
therefore you are not eligible for SMC b/c your point less than 100.

Kindly any one who has experience or knowledge about this situation advise me. What should I do.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

MSLeo said:


> 1. I done Bachelor in Electronics and Master in Telecom.
> 2. I assessed my Bachelor and Master degree from NZQA.
> 3. NZQA given me level 7 form Bachelor and Level 9 for Master
> 4. I filled my EOI based on Master
> ...


Hi

This is clearly mentioned in the attached list, that you need to have level 7 Bachelor's in Electronics and 3 years relevant experience to claim the bonus points. 
So, I believe you should re apply with a new EOI with bachelor's degree.

Good luck.

~Cheema


----------



## MSLeo (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes I read also.
But still I am confiused. If I have master degree why I apply with gratuation degree. If apply with gratuation / engg I will get bonus point but I will loose 10 points. Is it very strange SMC is not considering higher qualification.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Every system has flaws, here this is a big one.....


----------

